# Stats von gegenständen



## Balisk (18. April 2007)

*Allgemeine Stats*

Moral
Kraft
Rüstung
Macht
Beweglichkeit
Vitalität
Wille
Schicksal == Bestimmung
Kritisch
Blocken
Ausweichen
Parieren

*Wiederstands Stats*
Feuer
Allgemein
Schatten
Furcht
Wunde
Krankheit
Gift
*Spezielle Stats*
Größere Bedrohung im Kampf


----------

